# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  الجن ماهيته وعلاقته بالطاقة ( كيف يتأثر وكيف يؤثر)

## هيثم الفقى

إنه  عالم واسع يحيط بنا ولكن لا نراه، يؤثر علينا في حياتنا وأمراضنا وأفكارنا  وتصرفاتنا... فكيف يمكن أن ننظر إلى هذا العالم المجهول في عصر العلم الذي  نعيشه اليوم؟ ....
مطلوب دائماً من المؤمن أن يتدبر القرآن كل حسب ما يسمح به ظرفه وما يتيسر  له من وقت، فالقرآن ليس حكراً على أحد، وهو كتاب أنزله الله لكل البشر وليس  لفئة محددة من العلماء والمختصين، لذلك أدعو جميع إخوتي وأخواتي من القراء  أن يعطوا شيئاً من وقتهم لتأمل آيات القرآن وأن يقدموا شيئاً لهذا القرآن:  أقل ما يمكن أن نتدبر القرآن عسى الله أن يرحمنا ويشفينا ببركة هذا القرآن  وأن يكف كيد المستهزئين بنبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فكل من لا يتدبر القرآن مقفل القلب ولو كان يظن نفسه أنه مؤمن! ومن لم يصدق  هذا الكلام ليقرأ قوله تبارك وتعالى: (أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآَنَ  أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا) [محمد: 24]. فعليكم يا أحبتي بتدبر هذا  القرآن الذي سيكون شفيعاً لكم يوم لقاء الله يوم يتخلى عنكم أقرب الناس  إليكم.
هذه وجهة نظر نقدمها للقراء للمناقشة وإبداء آرائهم، ونحب من قرائنا أن  يتفاعلوا معنا في مثل هذه المواضيع بهدف زيادة الإيمان، فلا ننتظر الغرب  حتى يكشف لنا الحقائق لابد من أن نتحرك ولو قليلاً ونحن المسلمين لدينا  أساس قوي جداً غير متوفر لدى الغرب وهو القرآن.

علم الطاقة

والسؤال: يتحدث العلماء اليوم عن علم الطاقة والطاقة الكونية والطاقة  الحيوية فهل في القرآن نوع من أنواع الطاقة الشفائية أو الطاقة التي تغير  حياة الإنسان بالكامل، وكيف يمكن أن نفهم موضوع الجن والسحر والحسد في عصر  العلم اليوم؟
نتلقى الطاقة في كل لحظة من عمرنا على شكل موجات ضوئية وكهربائية  ومغنطيسية، فالشمس وهي أكبر مصدر للطاقة بالنسبة إلينا تبث حرارتها وضوءها  على شكل اهتزازات، هذه الاهتزازات تؤثر فينا وقد لا نرى هذا التأثير ولكننا  ندرك نتائجه.
إن جزيئات الماء تهتز في كل خلية من خلايا جسمنا، حتى الصوت الذي نسمعه ما  هو إلا اهتزازات لها تردد معين، والأشياء التي نراها فإننا نراها بواسطة  الضوء وهو عبارة عن اهتزازات لها ترددات محددة لكل لون من ألوان الضوء.
حتى الأحاسيس والمشاعر والقلق والخوف والحب وغير ذلك ما هي إلا اهتزازات لا  نشعر بها ولكنها في الحقيقة موجودة.
الحرارة التي نحس بها والبرودة التي تجعلنا نرتجف ما هي إلا اهتزازات أيضاً  لا نراها ولكنها موجودة! إن كل ذرة في جسدنا تهتز بسرعة لا يتصورها مخلوق،  والسوائل داخل الخلايا تهتز أيضاً، ويمكنني أن أقول إننا نعيش في عالم من  الاهتزازات.

طبيعة الجان والشياطين

إن النار التي نراها هي في الحقيقة اهتزازات، وبما أن الجنّ قد خُلق من  النار، فلا بد أن يتميز بالطبيعة الاهتزازية، وهذا ما حدثنا عنه القرآن  الكريم بقوله تعالى: (وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ  كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا  تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ) [النمل: 10]. وقال  أيضاً: (وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا  جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا  تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآَمِنِينَ) [القصص: 31].
إذن العصا تهتز مثل الجان إذن الجان يهتز، لماذا يهتز؟ لأنه خلق من النار  أي الطاقة، يقول تعالى: (وَالْجَانَّ خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ مِنْ نَارِ  السَّمُومِ)[الحجر: 27]. وهنالك آية أيضاً تتحدث عن الكيفية التي تؤثر فيها  الشياطين على الكفار، يقول تعالى: (أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا  الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا) [مريم: 83]. يخبرنا  الفيروز آبادي في معجمه القاموس المحيط عن معنى هذه الكلمة: "أزّت القِدرُ  أي اشتد غليانها"، والسؤال: ما هو الشيء الذي تؤثر فيه الشياطين فتجعله  يغلي؟
يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لهذه الآية: (تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا) أي  تغويهم وتطغيهم. ولكن كيف تتم عملية الإغواء هذه؟ وكيف يستجيب الكافر  ويتفاعل مع الشيطان، وما هي الوسيلة التي يتم التواصل من خلالها بين  الشيطان والكفار؟

ذبذبات شيطانية

إن الشيطان يستخدم نوعاً من الاهتزازات والتي أشد ما تؤثر على الكافر، أما  الذي يذكر الله تعالى فإن أزيز الشيطان لا يؤثر به، ولكن كيف تحدث العملية؟
يقول سبحانه وتعالى: (الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ  بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ) [الرعد:  28]. نستطيع أن نقرر من خلال هذه الآية أن ذكر الله يؤدي إلى الطمأنينة، أي  ما يسمى بلغة العلم "الاستقرار النفسي"، إذن لدينا اضطراب ولدينا استقرار.
الاستقرار يعني أن الطاقة في أقل مستوى لها، والاضطراب يعني أن الطاقة في  أعلى مستوياتها، ولذلك نجد المرضى النفسيين يعانون من عدم استقرار، ونلمس  ذلك في حركات أجسامهم المضطربة، أما الذي يذكر الله تعالى فإن هذا الذكر  سيؤثر على كمية الاهتزازات لديه فيخمدها، وهذه هي الطمأنينة التي حدثنا  عنها الآية الكريمة.
إن العلاقة بين المادة والطاقة والتي اكتشفها آينشتاين منذ مئة سنة هي  علاقة مهمة، فالمادة يمكنها أن تتحول إلى طاقة والعكس صحيح. ويمكن القول إن  المادة هي تكثيف شديد للطاقة.
إن الله تعالى خلق الجن من النار والنار تتميز بالطاقة العالية، ولذلك  استكبر إبليس عن السجود لآدم وقال: (أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ  نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ) [الأعراف: 12]. من هذه الآية نستدل على أن  الجن له طبيعة طاقوية أشبه بالحرارة والاهتزازات (موجات الطاقة) التي تنبعث  من النار.

كيف يؤثر إبليس علينا؟

الشيطان له وسيلة تأثير بالاهتزازات أو الذبذبات غير المرئية، يقول تعالى:  (إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا  جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ)  [الأعراف: 27]. الشيطان يؤثر علينا بواسطة الذبذبات الشيطانية غير المرئية،  وهذه الذبذبات لها ترددات عالية ولذلك نجد أن آخر سورة في القرآن ختم الله  بها كتابه هي سورة الاستعاذة من الشيطان: (قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ *  مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ * مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ  * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ)  [سورة الناس].
لاحظوا معي أن هذه السورة تحوي حرف السين بنسبة كبيرة وحرف السين هو الحرف  الأعلى من حيث تردده أي له تردد مرتفع جدأً، ولذلك نجده يتكرر 10 مرات في  سورة تتألف من 20 كلمة أي بمقدار النصف وهذه أعلى نسبة لحرف السين في  القرآن!!
كأن الله يريد أن يقول لنا احذروا الشيطان ووسوسته فهو عدو لكم فاتخذوه  عدواً وتنبهوا له في كل لحظة، ولكن للأسف تجدنا غافلين عن هذا العدو الذي  يتربص بنا، ولا نقوم بأي إجراء مع العلم أن الإجراءات التي جاءت في القرآن  سهلة جداً أقلها أن تقول: (أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم).
كيف يؤثر الشيطان على خلايا دماغنا وطريقة تفكيرنا؟
إن دماغ الإنسان يبث بشكل دائم ذبذبات كهرطيسية يمكن قياسها بأجهزة خاصة،  وحتى أثناء النوم لا يتوقف الدماغ عن البث لهذه الذبذبات، ويقول العلماء إن  هذه الذبذبات مع الذبذبات التي يبثها القلب تشكل مجالاً كهرطيسياً يحيط  بالإنسان ويمكن تصويره بكاميرا خاصة (كاميرا كيرليان).
والفكرة التي أود أن أطرحها هي أن الإنسان عندما يقرأ القرآن فإن دماغه  يتفاعل بطريقة خاصة مع القرآن ويبدأ الدماغ والقلب ببث الترددات الكهرطيسية  بطريقة مختلفة، وهذه الترددات تشكل مجالاً يحيط بالإنسان. وهناك ذبذبات لا  يمكن رؤيتها تصدر عن الدماغ والقلب وتحيط بالإنسان ويمكن أن أسميها  "ذبذبات قرآنية" تشكل غلافاً حول الشخص الذي يقرأ القرآن.
إن هذا المجال أو الغلاف أو الحصن يقف كالسد المنيع أمام ذبذبات الشيطان  التي يبثها ويوسوس بها، ولذلك أمرنا الله تعالى أن نقرأ سورة الفلق وهي  أقوى سلاح لإبعاد الشيطان وتأثيره. فعندما نقرأ (قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ  الْفَلَقِ * مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ * وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا  حَسَدَ) [سورة الفلق] يتشكل حولنا مجال قوي وذبذبات معاكسة للذبذبات التي  يبثها الشيطان في عمله، فتفنيها وتبددها وبالتالي فإننا في حالة حرب مع هذا  الشيطان، كما قال تعالى: (إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا)  [النساء: 76].
وأعود فأقول إن هذه الأفكار هي وجهة نظر تحتمل الصواب أو الخطأ ولكن هناك  الكثير من الشواهد القرآنية والآيات يمكن فهمها في ضوء العلم الحديث. فنحن  كمسلمين ينبغي أن ندعو غير المسلمين وهؤلاء أناس ماديون لا يفقهون إلا لغة  العلم، ولكي نقرب لهم حقيقة الشيطان لابد من استخدام لغة العلم.
إن الأسلوب الذي يستخدمه الشيطان في التأثير على البشر هو الذبذبات  الشيطانية غير المرئية ولكنها مؤثرة، وهي عبارة عن ترددات من نوع خاص، يؤثر  بها على الذي لا يذكر الله تعالى، أما الذي يقرأ القرآن فإن صوت القرآن  ينفر الشيطان ويبعده، وبالتالي كأن هناك حرب بين ذبذبات شيطانية أو صوت  الشيطان وبين صوت الحق أو القرآن. والمؤمن عندما يقرأ القرآن يحيط نفسه  بمجال قوي يمنع أي شر يحيط به، والله أعلم.

ما الذي يحدث عندما نقرأ آية  الكرسي؟

ما الذي يميز آية الكرسي عن غيرها من الآيات؟ إنها أعظم آية في القرآن كما  أخبر بذلك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وعند قراءة هذه الآية: (اللَّهُ  لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا  نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي  يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا  شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ  حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ) [البقرة: 255] فإن كل حرف من  حروفها له تردد خاص وعند اجتماع هذه الحروف فإنها تعطي ترددات خاصة نعتقد  أنها تؤثر على الأشياء من حولنا!!
إن قراءة القرآن بشكل عام تؤثر على كل شيء سواء كان عاقلاً أم غير عاقل،  فقد أخبرنا الله تعالى أن كل شيء يسبح بحمد الله حتى الجبال والجبل كما  نعلم هو تراب وصخور، يقول تعالى: (وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ  بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا  غَفُورًا) [الإسراء: 44]. ولذلك فإن الجدران من حولنا تتأثر بكلام الله  والماء الذي نشربه يتأثر بكلام الله، والطعام الذي نأكله يتأثر بكلام الله  ويتغير تركيبه، وإلا لماذا نهى الله عن أكل اللحوم التي لم يُذكر اسم الله  عليها؟ يقول تعالى: (وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى  أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُمْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ  لَمُشْرِكُونَ) [الأنعام: 121].

الذبذبات المضادة!

كما قلنا إن الشيطان يستخدم ذبذبات يؤثر بها على أوليائه الذي يطيعونه، وكل  من يعصي الله لابد أنه تأثر بهذه الذبذبات أو الوساوس، فالله تعالى يقول  عن أسلوب الشيطان في الإغواء: (وَاسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ  بِصَوْتِكَ) [الإسراء: 64] ونحن نعلم أن الصوت هو ذبذبات تنتشر في الهواء،  هذا الصوت الذي نعرفه، ولكن صوت الشيطان هو ذبذبات أيضاً ولكنها غير مرئية  ولا يمكن قياسها أو معرفتها ولكنها موجودة ويمكن رؤية آثارها.
ولا يمكن أن نقاوم هذا الصوت الشيطاني إلا بصوت معاكس من خلال آيات من  القرآن، لقد حدثنا الله تعالى أنه أثناء قراءة القرآن فإن حجاباً وحصناً  يتشكل حول الإنسان يحول بينه وبين كل كافر ومنهم الشيطان، يقول تعالى:  (وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآَنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآَخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَسْتُورًا) [الإسراء: 45]. أي أن صوت  القرآن يؤدي إلى تشكل ذبذبات تحيطك من كل جانب فلا يستطيع أحد أن يصل إليك!

كيف نعالج تأثير الشيطان

إنها عملية بغاية البساطة، انظروا معي إلى قول الحق تبارك وتعالى:  (وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ  إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ * إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ  طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ)  [الأعراف: 200-201].
استخدام الماء لإبعاد تأثير الشيطان وأفضل استخدام للماء هو الوضوء، يقول  تعالى: (وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ  بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ) [الأنفال: 11]. وبما أن  المؤمن يتوضأ باستمرار فإنه لا يقربه الشيطان، ولا يؤثر به سحر أو حسد!
الاستعاذة بالله من شر الشيطان باستمرار، يقول تعالى: (فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ  الْقُرْآَنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ * إِنَّهُ  لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ * إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ) [النحل: 98-100].
وأخيراً يا إخوتي!  ليس عبثاً أن يختم الله أعظم كتاب على وجه الأرض  بالمعوذتين: (قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ) و(قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ  النَّاسِ) وذلك بسبب أهمية هاتين السورتين، وكأن الله يريد أن يقول لنا إن  الشيطان موجود في كل المناسبات وقد أنزلت لكم سورتين عظيمتين فيهما سلاح  لكل شر.
وقد وجدتُ أن أفضل سلاح هو حفظ القرآن وأنصح كل أخ وأخت أن يبدأ منذ هذه  اللحظة بحفظ القرآن، لأنك منذ اللحظة الأولى التي تقرر فيها أنك يجب أن  تحفظ القرآن سوف يبدأ التغيير في حياتك، فكل الأمراض التي تعاني منها  تختفي، كل المشاكل النفسية والاجتماعية تزول، كل الشر المحيط بك يتوقف لأنك  عالجت السبب وهو الشيطان، فحفظ القرآن هو بحق إعادة لبرمجة خلايا دماغك،  وهو صيانة وتأهيل لقلبك، وهو شفاء ورزق وسعادة وإبداع....
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا حفظ هذا القرآن عسى أن نلقاه وقد حفظنا كلامه في  صدورنا ونكون من الذين قال فيهم: (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ  اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا  وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ * لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ  أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ) [فاطر:  29-30].
بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل
www.kaheel7.com
ملاحظة:
هذا البحث يمثل وجهة نظر المرجع فيها هو القرآن الكريم، نسأل الله أن نكون  قد وفقنا في عرض هذه الفكرة، وأن نكون على صواب، والله أعلم.

----------


## هبة على

بالفعل موضوع الطاقة من اهم المواضيع التى اثيرت مؤخرا 
شكرا للمحهود الرائع

----------

